# how do you keep motivated to exercise?



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

I flake out way too easily

I've exercised the last couple days and it feels good that I did it. I could also see myself gaining confidence and just generally feeling better if I exercised regularly since I'm kinda skinny in a bad way but see potential to get the skinny-but-toned physique I want since a hint of it is there with not much effort

But between the internet, gta5, new games coming, Dr who, walking dead, etc etc. I just end up not exercising. I work during the week so I cram all the nerd things I want to do before I sleep and I don't really want to do it in the weekends because that's the only time I see my gf

So how do you keep exercising? Monday-thursday of exercise would be enough to look better but I lose my motivation easily. I think its because its mostly for aesthetic shallowish reasons...especially if I'm depressed I really have no motivation


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Well first off you have to stop eating those hash browns. jk. I am having the same problem.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

housebunny said:


> Well first off you have to stop eating those hash browns.


*throws up hands in defeat*

Lol


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Honestly, it's simple. Just kick myself in the but, it can be very hard as I have barely enough energy to climb the stairs but if I can do it I do it. In the end I get rewarded with not looking worse everyday.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

The results is enough motivation. When you feel better, look better and are just generally healthier it really helps with your confidence and how you feel.
But man, i know it can be hard sometimes, yet ive developed a routine now that its not as bad as it was when i did exercise on random occasions.
Just force yourself man.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Depends on what you're aiming for. Perhaps you need to make a specific schedule around your exercising routine; once you make it a priority, you will see the benefits and become accustomed to it overtime. Well, most likely.

It is all about the will to improve what you see fit.


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

I make a workout schedule, work on a badass gym playlist and buy cute gym clothes... but instead of working out I'm usually working on a schedule, making a gym playlist and shopping for gym clothes =p haha

No, but there's nothing like the feeling after a good workout. That is motivation right there.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

If you have depressed mood than will power is one way. When im done working out Ill feel good for a few hours than its back to feeling like crap. Dr. David Burns in his book called the feeling good handbook has his philosophy as:

First: Action= Motivation

Motivation= More action


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

AshleyAnn said:


> I make a workout schedule, *work on a badass gym playlist* and buy cute gym clothes... but instead of working out I'm usually working on a schedule, making a gym playlist and shopping for gym clothes =p haha
> 
> No, but there's nothing like the feeling after a good workout. That is motivation right there.


I'm in the process of building up a good workout playlist, I only have about 15 songs so far, but having badass music is the ONLY way I can keep working out. If the music starts getting boring then I lose all interest in staying haha.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

It's easy to stay motivated when you do exercise you actually enjoy doing. You start to become addicted to it.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Got me. I hate working out. I just suck it up and do it.


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

personally, what i do is i try to break my personal records each time i step in the gym, could be running speed/time, deadlift/squat weight, or number of pullups/pushups. You know get the competition rolling. Instead of breaking records in video games (which i did a lot in Halo and call of duty), i now dedicate myself to fitness. 

It's a lifestyle change, its not easy but it is worth it.


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> I'm in the process of building up a good workout playlist, I only have about 15 songs so far, but having badass music is the ONLY way I can keep working out. If the music starts getting boring then I lose all interest in staying haha.


Same here!! If I didn't have my music then I could not and would not workout...I can't, nope, I won't do it haha. Boy my gym playlist is the baddest *** playlist around ;D


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

AshleyAnn said:


> Same here!! If I didn't have my music then I could not and would not workout...I can't, nope, I won't do it haha. *Boy my gym playlist is the baddest *** playlist around* ;D


Well then I'm going to have to lift some of those songs from you! What are like 5 of your favorite songs to workout out to with the artist included? I'll go back and find the songs I like.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

missamanda said:


> Got me. I hate working out. I just suck it up and do it.


 Yeah tough it out like toughing out a heart attack. :duck



MuckyMuck said:


> The results is enough motivation. When you feel better, look better and are just generally healthier* it really helps with your confidence and how you feel.*
> But man, i know it can be hard sometimes, yet ive developed a routine now that its not as bad as it was when i did exercise on random occasions.
> Just force yourself man.


True. I wish I had self confidence. Being powerless is destuctive to ones confidence and well being but exercise helps. Unless its inappropriate to do so because of a disability or health issue. imo


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

missamanda said:


> Got me. I hate working out. I just suck it up and do it.


Oh good Lord this. I thought endorphins and stuff was released to make me happier? It doesn't seem to work for me. Working out is one of the worst parts to my day.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

You need to enjoy it. I like running, getting outside. I might not feel like it beforehand, but it is fun after a few minutes. I would get very bored being inside lifting weights or something like that.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

First off you wanna smash your videos games and console. That crap just gonna distract you from your goals.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Jesuszilla said:


> Oh good Lord this. I thought endorphins and stuff was released to make me happier? It doesn't seem to work for me. Working out is one of the worst parts to my day.


Your not working out hard enough.

Doing 2 laps running at the YMCA ring track is enough to give me a runners high. You just gotta run as fast as you can so you get outta breath. It takes 2 mins.


----------



## Nihongo86 (Sep 2, 2011)

I keep motivated for the results. Just recently started trying the exercise thing again and I've been doing much better at keeping up with it. I reward myself with getting to do what I want with the remainder of my free time.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

I listen to Rocky theme song.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

I just got an expensive 11lbs bag of whey protein, so I better stick to my workout now! I've finally managed to get in a routine though, it's tough to actually push myself hard enough to get results though. I could barely lift last night I felt so weak, so just did an hour of cardio instead.


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

it seems a lot of people either hate working out or have no motivation. My question is would a personal trainer help you become more active? would you even go as far as employing a personal trainer?


----------



## My Name Here (Mar 14, 2013)

My motivation is just thinking about the body I am going to achieve.

I want to look back and say damn, all that hard work and dedication was worth it, and have the feeling of having acomplished something.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

By not having heart problems


----------



## NomadicWonder (Nov 15, 2013)

I ask myself how I want to look and feel. It's so easy to let yourself go, and the consequences are terrible 

My problem is that I have aches in my elbows and knees. I also have a back problem and tendonitis in my left shoulder. I used to left heavy *** weights...they took their toll. Now all I can do is pushups and cardio on the treadmill, and even those cause my joints to flare up if done too much. But I still do it 

I sound like I'm 80 years old damn.


----------



## Ammmy (Oct 16, 2013)

I just started running and wow motivation was at 0% my solution is going to sound like the saddest thing ever but I made a file on my laptop called 'motivation' and put a whole bunch of pictures (which was pretty easy seen as i'm a wrestling fan and holy crap i'd kill for a body like some of them ) and quotes and just look through it before I go running and think about it and stuff when I am running. My favorite quote I have is 'no matter how slow you go you're still lapping everyone on the couch'


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

It's not an option, just treat it like work. Maybe go before or after work, so you can act like it's part of your scheduled shift. I post pictures all over the place of really skinny chicks to help motivate me. Even my cell phone wallpaper is some girl's skinny legs.


----------



## edwardfranklin (Sep 23, 2013)

Best exercise is to make stretch your body. there have many  advantages of stretching


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> You need to enjoy it. I like running, getting outside. I might not feel like it beforehand, but it is fun after a few minutes. I would get very bored being inside lifting weights or something like that.


I agree with this...only if it's nice outside though. Running in the frigid cold or on a rainy day isn't so fun.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

You can try to just walk when it's dark where there no people.
...It works for me at least.


----------



## JenniferS (Nov 22, 2013)

At first I have the same problem, I work mostly in front of the computer for 8-12 hrs, which is really unhealthy. I needed to exercise early in the morning before working to keep me refresh and alive again, but sometimes it's really hard to wake up early!:no The only thing that keeps me motivated is that I don't want to end up FAT(I always eat while working). From now on, I scheduled a regular workout time, and think of variety of workout styles just to have fun. I also love biking at weekend.


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

I can run 30 minutes max on the treadmill without any headphones or distractions. Usually I run outside though just enjoying the scenery and the fresh air. That's about all I need.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

The thought of spending 10 bucks on transport depresses the **** out of me ..

So I bike to the supermarket all the time.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Have someone hold you accountable or something.


----------

